# [gelöst] [gnome] unable to mount location

## Fratzko

Hi,

wenn ich über nautilus versuche meine CD/DVD zu mounten, schlägt dieser immer fehl. In der Konsole geht alles Problemlos über

```

mount /dev/cdrom -t iso9660 /mnt/cdrom

```

/etc/fstab:

```
/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom   auto      auto,users,ro   0 0
```

Wie kriege ich das gnome auch beigebracht ? Es hat eigentlich immer problemlos funktioniert und plötzlich dann nicht mehr.Last edited by Fratzko on Fri Oct 17, 2008 11:23 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

Es könnte sein das die CD "krumm" gebrannt wurde und der mountBefehl nicht sieht was für ein Typ benutzt wurde.

Gib in der fstab statt auto mal iso9660 ein.

Dann müsste es funktionieren.

----------

## Fratzko

Hat leider nicht funktioniert. Es sei denn /fstab wird nur bei booten einmal geladen und es erfolgt nicht dauernd ein Zugriff darauf, oder ?

----------

## Max Steel

fstab wird von mount/umount als "config" verwendet, falls du nur den Mountpunkt angibst.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Welche Fehlermeldung spuckt Gnome denn aus?

Ist das nur mit der einen CD so oder mit allen?

Was passiert wenn du vom Teminal einfach nur $ mount /dev/cdrom benutzt?

Sicher das Gnome beim letzten Update nicht nur teilweise aktualisiert wurde? (# emerge -pvuD gnome)

.....

----------

## Fratzko

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Welche Fehlermeldung spuckt Gnome denn aus?

  Früher konnte ich einfach auf das Symbol doppel Klicken und die CD/DVD wurde gemountet und beim zweiten Doppelklick war ich auch schon drin.

Jetzt kommt die besagte Fehlermeldung: unable to mount location - can't mount file

Bei Rechtsklick -> Mount Volume geschieht gar nichts.

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Ist das nur mit der einen CD so oder mit allen?

  Mit allen.

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Was passiert wenn du vom Teminal einfach nur $ mount /dev/cdrom benutzt?

  Die CD/DVD wird gemounten und ich kann über ls etc. mich darin umschauen. In nautilus über das Symbol komme ich trotzdem nicht rein und selbe Fehlermeldung erscheint.

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Sicher das Gnome beim letzten Update nicht nur teilweise aktualisiert wurde? (# emerge -pvuD gnome)

 

Alles in bester Ordnung   :Wink: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hmm mir kommt das so bekannt vor als hätte ich das die letzten Tage schon mal gehabt.

Versuch mal von der Terminal ein gnome-mount -vbd /dev/cdrom vielleicht gibt das eine anständigere Fehlermeldung raus.

Mit welchen Useflags hast du gnome-base/gvfs installiert?

Ich vermute es ist ein Problem zwischen gvfs und Hal, versuche es mal mit oder ohne hal Useflag und oder baue sys-apps/hal neu...?

Ansonsten würde ich weiterhin die Üblichen Verdächtigen wie revdep-rebuild oder emerge -pvDu gnome-base/gvfs abklappern.

----------

## Fratzko

Alle deine Tipps ausprobiert, doch keins hat geholfen.

Lediglich gnome-mount -vbd /dev/cdrom gab was interessantes aus:

```

gnome-mount 0.6

libnotify-Message: Unable to get session bus: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.

Resolved device file /dev/cdrom -> /dev/hda

** (gnome-mount:26945): DEBUG: Mounting /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_label_Fearless

Device /dev/hda is in /etc/fstab with mount point "/mnt/cdrom"

Mounted /dev/hda at "/mnt/cdrom" (using /etc/fstab)
```

Nachdem Befehl konnte ich trotzdem über ls in die CD, nur in nautilus wieder nicht.

USE-Flags von gvfs:

```
 gnome-base/gvfs-0.2.5  USE="avahi gnome hal -cdda -debug -doc -fuse -gnome-keyring -gphoto2 -samba"
```

----------

## ChrisJumper

Tut mir leid das ich jetzt erst so spät antworte.. hatte viel zu tun.

Ich hab eben nochmal ein wenig Zeit investiert und Nachforschungen angestellt. 

Daraufhin hab ich diesen Forenbeitrag  gefunden. 

 *tgurr wrote:*   

>  *urcindalo wrote:*   
> 
> However, the CD/DVD-not-automounting problem persists. If I pop-in a CD or DVD in any drive, I'm forced to mount it manually (command line or double-clicking an icon). If you have an ATA/IDE CD/DVD-ROM also check that you have enabled "legacy /proc/ide/ support" in your Kernel.

 

Schau mal ob du das im Kernel aktiviert hast:

Device Drivers --->

ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support (IDE) -->

legacy /proc/ide/ support 

Sollte das auch nicht helfen schau mal bei gentoo-wiki.com  vorbei, dort finden sich auch noch ein paar Punkte zum Thema Probleme mit dem Automount. Vielleicht hilft davon ja irgendwas, obwohl die Postings recht alt sind. Vergleiche am besten vorher die Versionsnummern und mach Backups von den Konfigurationsdateien.

Es tut mir leid das ich dir soo viele Tipps an den Kopf werfe die alle nichts bringen, aber das ist nun mal schwer wenn ich den Fehler hier nicht reproduzieren kann. Hoffe aber einfach das bald eine Lösung dabei ist.

----------

## Fratzko

Erstmal brauchst du dich nicht zu entschuldigen oder versuchen zu rechtfertigen  :Smile: 

Immerhin beanspruche ich deine Hilfe kostenlos. Ich bin dir dankbar für all deine Tipps. 

Trotzdem nett von dir   :Very Happy: 

BTT: 

Leider hatte ich "legacy /proc/ide/ support" schon im Kernel aktiviert. 

Habe mich mittlerweile durch einige BugListen durchgewühlt und vieles probiert, doch ohne Erfolg.

Bin auch momentan auf den masked Versionen von hal und gvfs, auch dies ohne Erfolg.

Ich glaube das ganze hat sich mit dem letzten gnome update auf 2.22.0 eingeschlichen.

Momentan kann ich damit leben, in der Konsole zu mounten und dann über nautilus in /mnt/cdrom reinzugehen.

Auf weitere Tipps würde ich mich natürlich dennoch freuen  :Wink: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Geht es denn mit einem frisch angelegten User bzw. sogar mit root?

Bist du in der Gruppe cdrom?

Ja, so langsam kommen echt die verzweifelten Tipps  :Wink: 

Tobi

----------

## Fratzko

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Geht es denn mit einem frisch angelegten User bzw. sogar mit root?

 

Leider nicht.

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bist du in der Gruppe cdrom?

 

Leider ja  :Smile: 

----------

## Necoro

Auf dem Rechner von meinem Freund, welcher auch so Automount-Bla-Zeugs hat, musste man in der Gruppe plugdev sein, damit das funktioniert...

----------

## Fratzko

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Auf dem Rechner von meinem Freund, welcher auch so Automount-Bla-Zeugs hat, musste man in der Gruppe plugdev sein, damit das funktioniert...

 

Bin ich ...

----------

## ChrisJumper

Anlässlich eines anderen Threads hier im Forum, Automount (ivman) funktioniert nicht mehr richtig.

Kannst du mal schauen ob es sich vielleicht um das selbe Problem in anderer Form handelt. Wenn man via Kommandozeile nicht von Hand einbindet, sind die Symptome ja die gleichen.

Mir ist da halt aufgefallen das ich auf meinem Gentoo-Rechner (der Automount verwendet) wohl eine andere Konstellation habe. Aber das siehst du da in meinem letzten Post. Vielleicht bringt dich ja ein Verzicht auf ivman, oder ein Upgrade von udev weiter...

Grüße ;)

----------

## Fratzko

Unglaublich aber war: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5248002.html#5248002

Einfach den /etc/fstab Eintrag rausgenommen. Endlich  :Smile: 

----------

